# Bogee growing up



## Bogee's Boss (Mar 27, 2014)

14 Weeks!!


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

I think you may have forgotten to add the photos.


----------



## TigervTeMar (Jan 4, 2014)

he's got an album. check out his puppy's paws, you'd think it was lifting weights. going to be a big feller


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

TigervTeMar said:


> he's got an album. check out his puppy's paws, you'd think it was lifting weights. going to be a big feller


Thank you!
I didn't think about that.


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

So very handsome, he is! You're right, those paws _are_ enormous!


----------



## Tide vom Nobles (Nov 27, 2013)

HarleyTheGSD said:


> I think you may have forgotten to add the photos.


I was about to say that too!


----------



## Bogee's Boss (Mar 27, 2014)

*whoops*

Sorry bout that still figuring out how to use this awesome site, but i do have some pictures on his photo album.


----------



## Bogee's Boss (Mar 27, 2014)

*thanks*

Thanks guys, yes he is very handsom and yes his paws are very big every morning he is very slow in moving around and it it serms like quite a chore for him to put one of those monster feet in front of the other, and its really funny that his ears are so big he shakes his head over and over like he thinks he has somthing on his head, i just tell him those are yours buddy and they aint going anywhere!


----------

